# Fitness to Work - From Aunty



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2010)

It seems HMG has finally been forced to address this issue. About time! I had a nightmare time with this while I was signed off and I hear from friends at the local CAB that they still haven't lost any cases in the month or so since I won my appeal. It must be costing a fortune to put folk through this horror.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 23, 2010)

As someone with mh issues i dread this my condition varies so much


----------

